# Plans for Half Tester



## Aussiechippy (13 Jun 2006)

Can anyone advise me where I may obtain plans for a Victorian/Edwardian half tester. 

Aussiechippy


----------



## George_N (13 Jun 2006)

Aussiechippy":2212arm2 said:


> Can anyone advise me where I may obtain plans for a Victorian/Edwardian half tester.
> 
> Aussiechippy



Hi and welcome,
Sorry but I don't even know what a half tester (or even a full tester) is, so I can't help with plans I'm afraid.

cheers

George


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Jun 2006)

Amazon and others stock books with medieval versions - I haven't seen a Victorian version plan but perhaps you could draw one from a picture eg


----------

